# 4k Monitor aber nur auf 1080 zocken?



## marvelmaster (21. April 2014)

Hi, ich wollte mal die experten unter euch fragen ob die Bildqualität eines 4K Monitors beim FullHD Zocken noch gut ist?

Betrachte ich nämliche mein aktuelles Szenario(FullHD Monitor Zocken mit auflösung 1280x720) dann sieh das Bild total verschwommen aus...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. April 2014)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte mal die experten unter euch fragen ob die Bildqualität eines 4K Monitors beim FullHD Zocken noch gut ist?
> 
> Betrachte ich nämliche mein aktuelles Szenario(FullHD Monitor Zocken mit auflösung 1280x720) dann sieh das Bild total verschwommen aus...


 
Ja weils weniger Pixel sind?

1080p auf nem 30" 4K Monitor wird auch ******* aussehen, wenn man es zu 4K vergleicht.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2014)

Wird es nicht wirklich, da dann 1 Pixel genau 4 Pixel entspricht, die Skalierung ist also  gut.


----------



## marvelmaster (21. April 2014)

Mir gehts halt darum wenn ich mir nen 4k Monitor kaufe will, aber nicht nur 4K zocke, dass das nicht besch**** aussieht.


----------



## Stueppi (21. April 2014)

Natürlich wird schlechter aussehen als fullHD auf einem fullHD Monitor, aber weil auf einem 4k Monitor fullhd jeder Pixel auf 4 aufgeteilt wird, wirds nicht ganz so ne Matsche wie 720p auf fullhd.


----------



## Hatuja (21. April 2014)

Es macht qualitativ keinen unterschied, ob du einen z.B. 28 Zöller mit nativen 1080p hast, oder einen 28 Zöller mit nativen 4k, den du aber nur mit 1080p betreibst.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Betrachte ich nämliche mein aktuelles Szenario(FullHD Monitor Zocken mit auflösung 1280x720) dann sieh das Bild total verschwommen aus...



Damit hast du dir die Frage doch schon selber beantwortet. Wieso sollte das bei einem QFHD Monitor anders sein? Es ist eher noch schlimmer, da zwischen 720p und 1080p eine Skalierungsfaktor von 1.5 liegt (1080/720 = 1,5) und bei QFHD und 1080p bei 2 (2160/1080 = 2).


----------



## Hatuja (21. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Damit hast du dir die Frage doch schon selber beantwortet. Wieso sollte das bei einem QFHD Monitor anders sein? Es ist eher noch schlimmer, da zwischen 720p und 1080p eine Skalierungsfaktor von 1.5 liegt (1080/720 = 1,5) und bei QFHD und 1080p bei 2 (2160/1080 = 2).


 
Eben nicht = Ein gerader Skalierungsfaktor ist das Optimum!
Ein Monitor kann ja keinen halben "Pixel" ansteuern.Aber ob nun eine einzelner großer leuchtet, oder 4 kleine einzelne, die aber die gleiche Fläche haben wie der eine große, ist völlig egal!
Das einzige "Problem" ist halt, dass 1080p (egal ob nativ oder skaliert) auf einem großen schirm halt nicht so dolle ist!


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

Stimmt. So habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. 
Jetzt wo du es sagst ergibt das natürlich auch Sinn, deswegen sieht 1080p auf meinen QHD Monitoren auch so bescheiden aus.


----------



## marvelmaster (21. April 2014)

Kanns nich einfach ma wer testen?^^


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

Wofür Testen? Du hast nun ca. 4 oder 5 richtige Antworten bekommen, das es nicht extremst Matschig ist, aber durchaus ein Unterschied zu 4k zu erkennen ist. Was willst du mehr?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. April 2014)

Warum sollte man auf einem 4k mit 1080p zocken? Außer Games gibts doch kaum Input den man in 4K genießen kann.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

Hä? Ähhm. Sorry wenn ich dich aus deiner Welt reißen muss, aber Computer sind nicht nur zum Zocken da.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. April 2014)

Das ist mir bewusst, aber es gibt kaum anderen "Input" (falls du weißt was das ist  ) den man in "echtem" 4K darstellen kann. Die meisten Filme, Videos etc werden eh nur hochskaliert und dafür extra einen 4K für 1000€ und mehr? Kannst mir aber gerne Beispiele nennen für die sich ein 4K Monitor lohnt ^^


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2014)

Arbeiten!? Ich habe mir einen 4k Monitor gekauft, um mehr space auf dem Mac zum Arbeiten zu haben.
Bei dem Rest hast du schon Recht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. April 2014)

Ok, Arbeiten lass ich gelten  Kann man aber auch mit einem WQHD Schirm sehr gut. Und ich denke, wer sich einen 4K Schirm zum Arbeiten leisten kann und auch damit zocken will, kann sich auch einen passenden PC leisten.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. April 2014)

Wenns um Spiele geht: FullHD auf einem 27+ monitor sieht ******** aus, somit FullHD auf einem 4k Schirm, welche fast immer grösser sind als 27zoll sieht also ... aus. WQHD auf einem 4K Schirm skaliert widerum nicht sauber... also ehe die Leistung für natives 4K vorhanden ist, ist ein nativer WQHD Schirm die bessere Lösung


----------



## DARK_SESSION (21. April 2014)

Lol zocken auf einem 4K , viel Spaß. Das kriegt man in nativer Res nicht mal vernünftig mit einem 2600€ Crossfire Gespann hin.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. April 2014)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenns um Spiele geht: FullHD auf einem 27+ monitor sieht ******** aus,



Hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. April 2014)

Möööp 

Wenn es keine Ultra Details sein müssen, kann man mit einem R9 290 CF die meisten Spiele auf Mittel-Spielen. Ich kann bei nur 2,1 Million Pixel weniger alles auf Hoch-Ultra zocken.



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hält sich in Grenzen.



Schon mal einen 27" FHD mit einem 27" WQHD verglichen? Ich kann dir sagen, da sieht man einen krassen Unterschied und will nie mehr zurück


----------



## arcDaniel (21. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hält sich in Grenzen.


 
Seitcich mich an downsampling auf einem 24Zoll@WQHD mindestens gewöhnt habe, kann ich kein normales FullHD mehr sehen... die Ansprüche wachsen halt


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. April 2014)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Seitcich mich an downsampling auf einem 24Zoll@WQHD mindestens gewöhnt habe, kann ich kein normales FullHD mehr sehen... die Ansprüche wachsen halt



Gut, kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Aber dann formulier das doch auch so und nicht so absolut


----------



## Commander93 (21. April 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Lol zocken auf einem 4K , viel Spaß. Das kriegt man in nativer Res nicht mal vernünftig mit einem 2600€ Crossfire Gespann hin.


 
Wenn man es mit Kantenglättung übertreibt hast du vll recht aber da bei 4K sowieso kein/weniger kantenflimmern entsteht kann man natürlich auch viel billiger in 4k zocken 

Is jetz kein vergleich aber ich zocke Arma 3 mit einer GeForce GTX 660ti und dem Intel i5 4670k mit einer WQHD-Auflösung mit 4xFSAA und Ultra-Settings mit 65 Fps.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2014)

Also erstens gibts bei der Skalierung keine Probleme.
Und zweitens, verstehe ich immer nicht was ihr alle mit FHD bei 27" habt.
Es kommt immer drauf an, was man mit dem Monitor macht und bei z.B. BF4 habe ich garkeine Zeit mich um irgendwelche Pixel zu kümmern.
Und so ziemlich jeder hier hat nen Smartphone und bei mir z.B. hat das FHD bei 5".
Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, müsste alle andere so ******** sein, das man gleich Augenkrebs davon bekommt.

Edit:
War hier nen MOD zugange oder darf man das böse Wort mit SCH nicht mehr sagen?


----------



## marvelmaster (21. April 2014)

WIll mir 4K wegen ZUkunft holen aber jez halt nur in FUllHD Zocken...jeder sagt hier was anderes-.-
will doch nich wissen ob FullHD Material auf nem 4K Monitor wie 4k aussieht, sondern ob FullHD Material auf nem 4K Monitor wie FullHD aussieht...!


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2014)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> WIll mir 4K wegen ZUkunft holen aber jez halt nur in FUllHD Zocken...jeder sagt hier was anderes-.-
> will doch nich wissen ob FullHD Material auf nem 4K Monitor wie 4k aussieht, sondern ob FullHD Material auf nem 4K Monitor wie FullHD aussieht...!


 
Ja und ja.


----------



## arcDaniel (21. April 2014)

Also ich spiele keine Shooter und möchte die Grafik (nicht nur Spiele, sondern auch Texte, Fotos...) maximal geniessen und da ist FullHD für meinen Geschmack, schon bei einem 24Zoll zu grob. 

Wie gesagt seit Downsampling bei meinem Monitor (im Moment Benq V2400 Eco) auf WQHD und dem nutzen meines Macbook Pro Retina... bin ich immer mehr von grober Pixlung genervt.

Ich würde jetzt sofort einen 4K kaufen, wenn die Leistung vorhanden wäre (und manche Probleme nicht existieren würden), ist sie aber nicht.

Die nächsten 2-3 Jahre wird WQHD bei einem SLI System, maximalen Details, und stabilen 60fps die maximale Auflösung sein.

Bei einem WQHD Display kann man auch noch Downsampling betreiben und man ist so für die nächsten Jahre ruhig. Bis Dahin haben wir auch Windows 9 welches hoffentlich besser mit höheren PPI Werten Skaliert. (Hier arbeitet OSX und neuerdings auch GNOME, KDE, eher vorbildlich)

Ich will noch anmerken, dass in der aktuellen Printausgabe ein Problem bei 4k Schirmen erläutert wurde:
Wenn man den Monitor (DELL) so einstellt dass man 60hz mit 4K hat, kann man die 1080p Auflösung nicht mehr einstellen!!! Und jedesmal die Bilschirmeinstellungen ändern? Ist das eine Lösung?

Das zeigt mir nur, dass es noch nicht der richtige Moment ist. HDMI 2.0 resp. DisplayPort 1.3 werden diese Probleme lösen. GPU's welche die nötige Leistung haben werden, werden auch mit diesen Anschlüssen ausgestattet sein... Wenn man aber nun einen solchen Schirm kauft, bleiben die Probleme bestehen...!!!

Zum Thema jetzt in FullHD spielen und irgendwann mal für 4K gerüstet sein... Heisst jetzt in FullHD spielen, mit den nächsten GPU Generationen welche keine Probleme mehr mit WQHD haben werden, dann trotzdem weiter FullHD ertragen zu müssen, well WQHD eine krumme Auflösung für den 4K darstellt und ******** aussieht? 

Eine grobe Lösung wäre dann eine Auflösung zu erstellen, wo in WQHD berechnet wird und nach FullHD skaliert wird... wow super Lösung.

Ich will nur sagen, wer jetzt einen 4K kauft um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein, stellt sich selbst das Bein, denn wenn man 4K geniessen kann, werden die heutigen Monitore zum alten Eisen gehören und sehr blass und Langsam wirken!

Dann lieber jetzt 500Euro für einen WQHD und in 3 Jahren nochmals 500Euro für einen dann aktuellen 4K Monitor als jetzt nen 1000er hin zu blättern und mit Einschränkungen leben...


----------



## VoodooChile (21. April 2014)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> WIll mir 4K wegen ZUkunft holen aber jez halt nur in FUllHD Zocken...jeder sagt hier was anderes-.-
> will doch nich wissen ob FullHD Material auf nem 4K Monitor wie 4k aussieht, sondern ob FullHD Material auf nem 4K Monitor wie FullHD aussieht...!


 Wurde eigentlich schon gesagt aber nochmal: vorausgesetzt Bildschirmdiagonale und Sitzabstand sind gleich UND der Skalierungsfaktor ist exakt 2,0 gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen FullHD auf FullHD und FullHD auf 4K. Der technische Hintergrund ist auch ziemlich simpel, auf der Fläche wo du sonst einen Pixel leuchten hast sind dann halt vier die aber das selbe anzeigen...

Hättest du allerdings vor dir einen 4K in 32" oder mehr und einen FullHD nur in 27" zu kaufen würde FullHD Material auf dem kleinen Schirm (bei gleichem Sitzabstand) besser aussehen weil die Pixeldichte höher ist.


----------



## marvelmaster (21. April 2014)

Das heisst wenn ich jetzt auf meinem FullHD Monitor die AUflösung 960x540 einstelle, dann ist das nicht verschwommen?


----------



## arcDaniel (21. April 2014)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Das heisst wenn ich jetzt auf meinem FullHD Monitor die AUflösung 960x540 einstelle, dann ist das nicht verschwommen?


 
Theoretisch schon, aber wird eigentlich noch eine so niedrige Auflösung unterstützt?


----------



## BertB (21. April 2014)

probier halt mal aus
mit nvidia könnts so ähnlich gehen, wie beim downsampling, nur halt umgekehrt
eigene auflösung erstellen, auswählen, fertig

sonst probier ich morgen mal


----------



## DARK_SESSION (21. April 2014)

Finde auch dass momentan und warscheinlich auch die nächste GPU Gen über 4K auf Max Details (selbst ohne AA) kein Thema sind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PynkCBrjVHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

